# Canon 1ds exposure settings question



## jaomul (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi all. i recently got a 1ds mark 1. Most of my shots come out underexposed. I have a good idea how to expose correctly using grey cards where necessary etc but notice underexposure on most of my shots. I can select +1/3 or +2/3 exposure compensation to correct this im camera. My question is this, is it normal for this model to underexpose, and is it normal to have to use compensation for the majority of my photos? Thanks


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2012)

What metering mode are you using, and for what type of photographs?


----------



## jaomul (Sep 22, 2012)

Its similar whatever type of shots. If i use spot metering the area i spot metered off will seem darkish. If i use evaluative metering the whole scene seems underexposed. If i add plus a third or sometimes two thirds compensation it is better. I just wonder is this the norm with this model


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 22, 2012)

Metering properly takes some knowledge. You have to know when to choose which metering mode and how to get it to do what you want it to do. The camera isn't underexposing, it's doing exactly what it's supposed to do, you just need to get a little more education on how metering works. 
Try this tutorial. I think it starts at post 23.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 22, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Metering properly takes some knowledge. You have to know when to choose which metering mode and how to get it to do what you want it to do. The camera isn't underexposing, it's doing exactly what it's supposed to do, you just need to get a little more education on how metering works.
> Try this tutorial. I think it starts at post 23.


Thanks for input. I also have a 7d and a 10d. I am using same method to meter with all cameras. The 10d doesn't have spot but otherwise they are similar. The 1ds always seems to underexpose. We can always learn more about metering etc but i don't believe this to be the issue here.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2012)

Just to be sure...are you saying that the photos (after being uploaded and viewed on a calibrated screen) are darker than the other cameras?  

I've heard enough photographers talk about it, to believe that different cameras are calibrated a little differently.  If you feel that you need to constantly use a little more exposure with this camera, then go ahead and do that.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 25, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Just to be sure...are you saying that the photos (after being uploaded and viewed on a calibrated screen) are darker than the other cameras?
> 
> I've heard enough photographers talk about it, to believe that different cameras are calibrated a little differently.  If you feel that you need to constantly use a little more exposure with this camera, then go ahead and do that.


That's exactly what i meant Mike. You used better terminology than me with the explanation. The 1ds seems to be calibrated to err on the side of underexposure even if the exposure is set with a grey card. I will for the most part be using +1/3 or 2/3 exp comp going fwd, I just have to experiment to see which gives the more accurate to my eye. Thanks


----------

